

Everyone Who Tried to Convince Me to Use Vim Was Wrong (2010) - kristiandupont
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/07/29/everyone-who-tried-to-convince-me-to-use-vim-was-wrong/

======
smhenderson
His advice is good; I went through the "don't touch the arrow keys" and "you
don't need the mouse phase" a fairly long ago. It did help me eventually get
very efficient in Vim but I had to sepnd a lot of free time doing it and there
were months where if I was at work I ignored all the "good" advice and used
the arrows, the mouse, special keys like PgUp and whatever else was needed to
get the job done.

Years later I showed a younger coworker the Windows version of GVim - it comes
with an "Easy" mode that makes it behave more like notepad. He loved it, used
it all the time. He never did get very good at using it in Unix mode but I
can't fault him for that. Most of his work was on Windows and he was quite
productive so that was good enough for me.

------
opless
TL;DR:

Not like Textmate. Tried vi before, gave up. Tried again, gave up. Tried to do
real work expecting it to be Textmate, gave up.

I see a pattern here.

~~~
kristiandupont
..I don't. Did you read the article? He doesn't say not to use VIM.

~~~
opless
Don't get me wrong, I use vi a fair amount, and for a long long time. But I'd
not go out of my way to use it, there are plenty of better options when you're
not at a command prompt. I draw the line at using emacs though ;-)

